# Fishing Crooked River State Park



## Adventuringtheoutdoors (Jan 31, 2013)

Hey guys, I just wanted to see if I can get any good information about Crooked River State Park fishing areas. Feb. 15-18 I will be camping at their park and will be taking my boat. I'm currently from Savannah so I've never fished these areas, if it is anything like Savannah it took me a while to find certain spots. What I'm getting at is what is the recommended inshore techniques you will go with? Is Crooked River a good fishing spot? And any local charters you would recommend? Not sure if I would go that route but it might be something I might look into since I will be taking my father-in-law. Thanks guys for your time.


----------



## Silver Bullet (Jan 31, 2013)

Find the shell banks and outgoing creek mouths.  The mud flats that pick up the morning sun and then get flooded in the afternoon are also good.  Fishing plastics under a cajun thunders can be productive as well as hoping grubs along the bottom.  CR can be some solid fishing for trout.  I think there are more redfish in other areas, but if you find one, you could find a bunch.


----------



## Adventuringtheoutdoors (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for that information Silver Bullet, I will definitely be exploring around those areas and hope to catch the big one.


----------



## Capt. TJ Cheek (Feb 6, 2013)

Crooked River holds some big Trout, but it has some serious current. If you jump out around the sounds, intracoastal, and the jetties there is a lot of great fishing around there where you can pitch grubs, DOAs, Popping corks, and pole floats.

In the river itself the learning curve is going to be a bit steeper, so I recommend the intracoastal area. If you have a trolling motor you will be able to just look around for banks with live oysters (dark oysters) and feeder creeks and work the entire bank. You WILL find some fish by doing this. Look for clean water as always.

If you want to charter someone, Capt. Andy Gowen with Tail Chaser charters seems to be a pretty stout guide and I believe he guides from the park. Tell him I recommended him if you decide to give him a call.

Of course, if you need anything while you are down here, just give me a call or email and if you happen to be in the Hickory Bluff area, stop by and talk to my dad. He is always willing to help a brother out.

Tight lines!


----------



## Adventuringtheoutdoors (Feb 7, 2013)

Capt TJ thanks for that great info, not only technique is important but for me since I have never fished these locations finding spots are more important. Your recommendation for fishing the inter coastal will be a huge factor and cuts down on areas for me to focus on. Thanks, definitely a big help. And if no luck comes I might look into the Charter to recommended as well. I know you know what your talking about because I follow all the post you put up plus on FB. Congrats on the article as well!


----------



## CCROLAND (Feb 7, 2013)

There is a Park Ranger there named Joe Bradford. He knows a lot about fishing the area.


----------

